# K on 11/19



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

Debating skipping class on Weds. to hit Killington.  Anyone thinking of heading up?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 16, 2014)

Sharpen your edges.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

Beats sitting home.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmm.  With tomorrow being a wash. I could.  Need a fix.


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a 2fer to use...or 6


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> I have a 2fer to use...or 6


Express card for me.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Beats sitting home.



Hopefully the resorts don't get hit too hard, but it doesn't sound like the sort of day that will be worth missing a day's pay for IMO.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Hopefully the resorts don't get hit too hard, but it doesn't sound like the sort of day that will be worth missing a day's pay for IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would agree but I don't work Weds anyway. Radar looks good for them thus far, no rain.  See how long it lasts.


----------



## mishka (Nov 17, 2014)

PM on the way


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 17, 2014)

I was also thinking about Wednesday here.. Need to get my first turns in of the season.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like it rain now from the webcams.


----------



## Tin (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like ice/sleet/snow on the radar. After 6 months I don't care. Mishka and I are meeting off the Mass Pike and will be there.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 17, 2014)

Cool Tin, and I agree with you - I am dying to get in some skiing in period.  I also have a 2fer deal too if anyone needs.  I hope to be up there early, and then back in Acton by 5:30pm to get my kid from pre-school.


----------



## Nick (Nov 17, 2014)

I might be up for a trip. I will know by tomorrow. I had a project due at work last week and was up until 10, 11 almost every night and I'm due for a day off.


----------



## Tin (Nov 17, 2014)

Read that guns were still going on Lower East Fall this morning and it should be ready "soon". It has been getting hit since Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Read that guns were still going on Lower East Fall this morning and it should be ready "soon". It has been getting hit since Saturday.



Spillway was lit up too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Read that guns were still going on Lower East Fall this morning and it should be ready "soon". It has been getting hit since Saturday.


Upper section was deep on Sunday!  It's the run out that's the problem.


----------



## Tin (Nov 17, 2014)

Hopefully the back end of this and the lake effect stuff will help a little.


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Nov 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> Debating skipping class on Weds. to hit Killington.  Anyone thinking of heading up?



How about wait til weekends? Would it be more exciting and guilt free? :-o


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

stephan.tyler11 said:


> How about wait til weekends? Would it be more exciting and guilt free? :-o



Might be a bit warmer but more people. No guilt here


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Look at he weather report!  Winds out of the west with gusts to 70mph tonight and 65mph tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2014)

holy crap really? I guess that throws it out of the picture then.


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

They have K1 closed now, not sure for wind or ice. Not looking good for tomorrow then.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> They have K1 closed now, not sure for wind or ice. Not looking good for tomorrow then.


 Looks to be running now on the peak view cam.  
As for tomorrow, if these winds are for real, then the lifts will be running.


And looks like they do not calm down until Saturday.  Can you do Friday?

Today Partly sunny, with a high near 14. Wind chill values as low as -14. Windy, with a west wind around 38 mph, with gusts as high as 60 mph. Tonight Mostly cloudy, with a low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -20. Very windy, with a west wind 40 to 43 mph, with gusts as high as 70 mph. 
Wednesday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Wind chill values as low as -20. Very windy, with a west wind 34 to 44 mph decreasing to 18 to 28 mph. Winds could gust as high as 70 mph. 
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 12. Wind chill values as low as -10. Windy, with a southwest wind 18 to 23 mph increasing to 27 to 32 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph. 
Thursday Cloudy, with a high near 20. Windy, with a southwest wind 24 to 32 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. 
Thursday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 10. Windy, with a west wind 23 to 32 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph. 
Friday Partly sunny, with a high near 18. Windy, with a west wind 23 to 26 mph, with gusts as high as 36 mph. 
Friday Night Partly cloudy, with a low around 9. Windy, with a west wind 21 to 26 mph decreasing to 15 to 20 mph after midnight. 
Saturday Mostly sunny, with a high near 28. West wind 11 to 14 mph.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 18, 2014)

Wednesday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Wind chill values as low as -20. Very windy, with a west wind 34 to 44 mph decreasing to 18 to 28 mph. Winds could gust as high as 70 mph.


70 MPH???  damn... I was looking forward to getting out tomorrow.  I doubt I will with that, plus Saturday and Sunday I am busy as hell.  Maybe Okemo instead for Wednesday>?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 18, 2014)

Johnnypoach told me it's like a    Porcelain highway this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Wednesday Mostly cloudy, with a high near 13. Wind chill values as low as -20. Very windy, with a west wind 34 to 44 mph decreasing to 18 to 28 mph. Winds could gust as high as 70 mph.
> 
> 
> 70 MPH??? damn... I was looking forward to getting out tomorrow. I doubt I will with that, plus Saturday and Sunday I am busy as hell. Maybe Okemo instead for Wednesday>?


  Winds are a problem everywhere.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 18, 2014)

Well I just put into the NOAA website Loon, and it appears there shouldn't be that much wind...


Mostly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as low as zero. West wind around 10 mph.

Maybe that is the alternative?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Well I just put into the NOAA website Loon, and it appears there shouldn't be that much wind...
> 
> 
> Mostly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as low as zero. West wind around 10 mph.
> ...


  Cannon is calling for 40mph gusts at altitude.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Cannon is calling for 40mph gusts at altitude.



I am looking though at the North Ridge Cam and it looks pretty good now... decisions decisions...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> I am looking though at the North Ridge Cam and it looks pretty good now... decisions decisions...


  I am watching too.


----------



## mishka (Nov 18, 2014)

do they  making snow anyway? if not trails will be solid frozen everywhere. Regardless of wind ice is not much fun


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2014)

Maybe you need to make MR65 for icy conditions.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> do they making snow anyway? if not trails will be solid frozen everywhere. Regardless of wind ice is not much fun


 they are blowing as seen from the cams


----------



## mishka (Nov 18, 2014)

noaa forecast for Gen. Killington area not that scary   
Wednesday A 20 percent chance of snow showers  before 8am.  Partly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as  low as -3. *West wind 9 to 16 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. *

with little traffic shouldn't be that bad at least half a day


hahaha MR65  it's not important how ammmmm .....  narrow your skis ;-)


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> noaa forecast for Gen. Killington area not that scary
> Wednesday A 20 percent chance of snow showers  before 8am.  Partly sunny, with a high near 23. Wind chill values as  low as -3. *West wind 9 to 16 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph. *
> 
> with little traffic shouldn't be that bad at least half a day
> ...



The forecast that I was looking is for 3550'. The other forecasts show a little wind but not at altitude.  I will decide in the morning when I look at the NRT cam and see if the Canyon quad chairs are swinging.


----------



## mishka (Nov 18, 2014)

how can I get  altitude on noaa forecast?  currently in their forecast change for tomorrow  not much wind at all for Killington area


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> how can I get  altitude on noaa forecast?  currently in their forecast change for tomorrow  not much wind at all for Killington area



Even mid mountain is showing 25 to 45 with gusts 55-60.


----------



## mishka (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not questioning  forecast..... simply would love to know where I can look one up myself in the future

Separately
how about Thursday instead of tomorrow?


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

Snow-forecast.com For snow at base. Was very very accurate last year
Snowforecast.com (don't trust their snow predictions)
The EMS one has a decent map you can click on and it will take into account elevation.

Emailed you about next week. I have to work Thurs and Fri this week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> how can I get  altitude on noaa forecast?  currently in their forecast change for tomorrow  not much wind at all for Killington area



When looking at the noaa forecast, they show a topographical map that you can click on.  It will give you a forecast for the elevation you click on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> Snow-forecast.com For snow at base. Was very very accurate last year
> Snowforecast.com (don't trust their snow predictions)
> The EMS one has a decent map you can click on and it will take into account elevation.
> 
> Emailed you about next week. I have to work Thurs and Fri this week.



I am going Wednesday next week.  I am playing tomorrow by ear.  Could hit Loon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

mishka said:


> I'm not questioning  forecast..... simply would love to know where I can look one up myself in the future
> 
> Separately
> how about Thursday instead of tomorrow?



Link to forecast. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81895&lat=43.60615#.VGvoIIg8KrV

Can't do Thursday. I am going with my daughter Friday.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Winds not suppose to be as high tomorrow. Look at the forecast that just linked to.


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am going Wednesday next week.  I am playing tomorrow by ear.  Could hit Loon.



I'm trying to think of a way to pull Weds off. Superstar Head and Skyelark should be going by then. Started going on them tonight.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm trying to think of a way to pull Weds off. Superstar Head and Skyelark should be going by then. Started going on them tonight.



What are you thinking about tomorrow?


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> What are you thinking about tomorrow?



I'm out. Not worth 7 hours of driving with the risk of K1 closed because of the winds. Icy Mouse Trap bumps just aren't worth it imo


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm out. Not worth 7 hours of driving with the risk of K1 closed because of the winds. Icy Mouse Trap bumps just aren't worth it imo


K.  Let me know about next Wednesday.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking at the wind I think I may end up at loon this morning.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

En route to loon.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

Puck It I have to travel for Turkey Day so Wednesday is out. Mishka and I are discussing Tuesday.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> Puck It I have to travel for Turkey Day so Wednesday is out. Mishka and I are discussing Tuesday.


  I will let you know.  My duaghter ususally do the Wednesday before Turkey day a tradition.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

Well then ski 2 days, looking like warm spring conditions.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> Well then ski 2 days, looking like warm spring conditions.


Could since I did not take today.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

There ya go then. 

The chairs on the Canyon Quad are moving a little but not 70mph worth. I'm sure if I had got up early and drove the 3.5 hours up it would have though.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

Missing a good day at loon.  Nobody here and soft snow.  But man I am out of shape!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> There ya go then.
> 
> The chairs on the Canyon Quad are moving a little but not 70mph worth. I'm sure if I had got up early and drove the 3.5 hours up it would have though.




Does not look all that bad. Wind wise.  If we had gone it would have been sideways.  The wind in Gloucester is pretty strong though.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

Sugarbush is looking tempting next week. They plan t2b and have been pounding Jester, Organgrinder,  and Downspout. I wonder what they mean by "several trails" and why they have been posting pics of other areas.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2014)

Webcams do not look like strong winds. Go figure.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Tin said:


> Sugarbush is looking tempting next week. They plan t2b and have been pounding Jester, Organgrinder,  and Downspout. I wonder what they mean by "several trails" and why they have been posting pics of other areas.


They are also posting $73 for early season weekend window rate, $67 weekdays.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> They are also posting $73 for early season weekend window rate, $67 weekdays.



I have a season pass, ticket vouchers, and BOGOs. 



Puck it said:


> Webcams do not look like strong winds. Go figure.



Yup, figures. Got to love weather, there were four sites calling for those crazy winds and even this morning they were calling for gusts over 50 with 25-35 sustained at mid mountain.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll just leave these here...(from today)

 Ripcord, Spillsville, and U. Organgrinder






Doubtful but Paradise looks good...






2400 vertical feet of Organgrinder?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 19, 2014)

Gettin so itchy


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 19, 2014)

Man those look nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2014)

Yea...trying to twist arms. With my luck they will close for the week.


----------



## skifree (Nov 20, 2014)

damn you. I was holding back on first day BUTT that's tempting.


----------



## Tin (Nov 20, 2014)

skifree said:


> damn you. I was holding back on first day BUTT that's tempting.



Tempting but who knows if Heavens Gate will run. I don't trust that damn lift. Could get up there and have to drive down to K.


----------

